# Do snails need a "mate" ?



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

I have one only of common ram snails in one of my ten G tanks and lately there have appeared a couple of what looks
to be egg sacks on the front glass but usually they have slightly darker spots in them. These are clear jell/w other
clear jell(about 3-5) things in them. They don't look normal at all. the small round balls in them which would
ordinarily be several/darker are few and clear, but you can still see the spots inside the jell.
Is this an unfertilized group of eggs ? As these snails don't populate near as fast as the other two kinds, trumpet
and pond, I don't mind them being there. But it's been about 2.5 months since I put that one in there and no others
have shown since then. Should I put one or two more to see ?
Nothing fancy about these as they are wild caught.


----------



## joni deputy (May 17, 2014)

Hello Raymond. I happen to also be from Arkansas originally. I live in Florida now. I have snails in my tank too, but I don't know what is going on with yours. I'm new to the world of snails and get all of my stuff from the wood/wetland near my apartment. 
GO HOGS!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

First,GOOD TO HEAR FROM YOU AGAIN RAY!You've been "over there" for quite some time(wasn't sure we would hear from you again!)
As I understand ram snails can be either male or female(they can switch is what I'm trying to say) but are not capable of breeding alone?I may be wrong ,but this is what I have read.Get another and I believe they will "work it out".
Sure would like to see a recent pic of your tank!


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

Raymond didn't post, this is from 7 months ago...


----------



## joni deputy (May 17, 2014)

Oh. Sorry to bother you then. Have a good day.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I need to pay more attention!
Thanks Marshall,every detail counts(feeling slightly "brain dead" on this one!)


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Marshall, if you want some rams horn snails I can send you a few if you pay shipping. It is like $6. P.M. if interested.


----------

